# reiserfs: block device too large (can't boot)

## tparker

I have a few systems using reiserfs for the major partitions - now, whenever I let gentoo update the 'reiserfsprogs' package, I am guaranteed to not be able to boot again. The error: something about 'fsck.reiserfs block device too large'.

My block devices are not that large... I was not aware that there should be a problem. Thing is - it works fine using my Gentoo 1.4 boot CD (fsck.reiserfs version 3.6.8) , and after I copy the fsck.reiserfs file back from the 1.4 LiveCD. It doesn't work with any of the new portage versions - 3.6.19 etc...

Why is this? I can reproduce this on several servers. Is this a bug that nobody has fixed? (It's been like this for ages). Or is this another problem?

There IS a snag in my setup - i'm using a third party SATA RAID driver module (Promise PDC20378) which works in 2.4 kernel only and is loaded through initrd. That said all works fine until reiserfsprogs gets updated - so i'm not sure who's the culprit.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

Terence

----------

## yaneurabeya

Have you thought of just finding a working version of reiserfsprogs and then masking all the subsequent versions in an effort of making sure that this doesn't happen?

Also, what 2.4 kernel are you running? There was a warning about 2.4 kernels if you read the 'disclaimer' on reiserfsck...

----------

